# Chinese Input in Open Office & Emacs & ETerm

## keithcheung

大家好，

我己能於Mozilla 及 Gaim 等Appliation 輸入中文，

但OpenOffice / Emacs /Eterm 還未能夠，請問應如何設定？

我是使用 SCIM  的 .

Env 設定如下:

```

GTK_IM_MODULE=scim

XIM=scim

XIM_PROGRAM=scim

XMODIFIERS=@im=scim

```

在OO/Emacs/Eterm 裡面按切換輸入法時全無反應.

----------

